# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Bota e Engjujve, Xhindëve, Magjis dhe Djallit!

## fisniku-student

*Nje shikim mbi natyren e melekëve (engjujve)*

Meleket jan krijuar qe ta rrespektojn Zotin,ata nuk kan mundesi te kundershtojne *”…nuk kundershtojne Allahun per asgje qe ai urdheron dhe punojnë ate qe jan te urdheruar”.(Et-tahrim:6)*
Natyra e melekeve apo engjujve eshte e tillë qe ata gjithnje I nenshtrohen urdherave te Allahut dhe kjo nuk u shpenzon kurfar kundi ,sepse ata nuk kan kurrfar pasioni.

*Pozita e melekeve(engjujve)* 

- Veqoria e me bukur me te cilen pershkruhen meleket eshte se ata jan rober te Allahut ,rober te fisnikeruar. Me pare kemi permendur se pretendimi I politeisteve kinse meleket jan “bijat e zotit” eshte pretendim I kote ,nuk ka kurfar korrektesie dhe Allahu I pergenjeshtroi ata qe supozuan nje gje te tillë dhe ne te njejten kohe sqaroi realitetin dhe poziten e melekeve(engjujve)ne shumë kuranore:   

*21:26.	E ata thanë: "I Gjithëmëshirshmi ka fëmijë!" Larg saj qoftë madhëria e Tij! Ja, ata janë robër të ndershëm!
21:27.	Që nuk flasin para Tij, ata veprojnë me urdhrin e Tij.
21:28.	Ai (All-llahu) e di çka vepruan më parë dhe çka do të veprojnë, dhe ata nuk përpiqen të ndihmojnë pos për atë me të cilin është i kënaqur Ai, e ata nga frika prej tij janë të kujdesshëm.    
21:29.	Ndërsa, kush thotë prej tyre se unë jam zot pos Tij, ndëshkimi për të është xhehennemi. Kështu i ndëshkojmë Ne zullumqarët.*

*Cilesit fizionomike dhe ajo qe ka te bej me to*

_Materja nga e cila u krijuan dhe koha e krijimit te tyre_

Meleket u krijuan nga drita ,kete e deshmon edhe hadithi(thenja)e profetit           
Muhamed a.s te cilin e transmeton Ajshja(gruaja e tij) nga babai I saj ,se ka thene se :”Meleket u krijuan nga drita ,xhinet u krijuan nga flaka e zjarrit ,kurse Ademi (Adami) u krijua nga ajo qe u eshte pershkruar (dheu).”nje thenje tjeter thotë: “Meleket u krijuan nga drita e fuqis,ndersa iblisi (djalli/shejtani)nga zjarri I fuqis” 

*Shikimi I melekeve(engjujve)*

Pasi qe meleket jan trupa te krijuar nga drita e fort ,njeriu nuk ka mundesi ti shof ata ,posaqerisht kur dihet se Allahu nuk I dha mundesi shikimit tone qe ti shoh ata. Asnje njeri ne botë nuk I ka pa meleket(engjujt) ne formen e tyre te vertet perveq Muhamedit a.s, I cili e pa Xhibrilin (gabrielin) dy herëne formen e tij te vertetë.Ndersa ne baze te disa argumenteve tjera thuhet se njerzit mund ti shohin meleket.kur ata personifikohen ne pamje te njeriut.

*Madhesia e krijimit te tyre*  

Allahu I madherishem per meleket te cilet jan kujdestar te Xhehnemit ka thene ne kuran:
*66:6.	O ju që besuat, ruajeni veten dhe familjen tuaj prej një zjarri, lëndë djegëse e të cilit janë njerëzit dhe gurët. Atë (zjarrin) e mbikëqyrin engjëjt e rreptë e të ashpër që nuk e kundërshtojnë All-llahun për asgjë që Ai i urdhëron dhe punojnë atë që janë të urdhëruar*.  

*Madhesia e krijimit te Xhibrilit[*

Imam ahmedi nje sahabi (shok I Muhamedit) transmeton se profeti Muhamed a.s e ka pare Xhibrilin(Gabrielin) ne formen e tij,e ai kishte gjashtëqind flatra,qdonjera prej tyre kishte mbuluar horizontin…nje transmetim tjeter nga Ebu Dawudi se Muhamedi a.s ka thenë “Me eshet lejuar mu ate flas per nje nga meleket e Allahut bartes te Arshit,ai eshte aq u madh saqe largesia mes veshit dhe supeve te tij eshte sa udhetimi 700 vjetë..

*Krahet e melekeve(engjujve)*

Meleket kan krah ,sikurse na lajmron Allahu ne kuran:[B] 35:1.	Falënderimi i qoftë All-llahut, Krijuesit të qiejve e tokës, Sajuesit të engjëjve me nga dy palë, tri palë e katër palë krahë, ndërmjetësues (midis Tij dhe pejgamberëve). Ai shton në krijim atë që do, vërtet All-llahu ka fuqi për çdo send. 

*Bukuria e melekeve(engjujve)* 

Bukuria e melekeve(engjujve) eshte aq e bukur saqe nuk mund te pershkruhetr,edhe nder njerez traditë qe kur bejne krahasim per ndonje qeshtje te bukur thonë:ky eshte I bukur si melekë(engjull) pra e pergjasojnë bukurin e njeriut me bukurin e (engjujve) .Allahu ne kuran lidhur me Xhibrilin thotë:    

* 53:5.   Atë ia mësoi Ai, fuqiforti, (Xhibrili)
53:6.	Që ka mendje precize dhe që u përqëndrua në formën e vet (reale).* 

Ibn Abazi e komenton kete ajet kuranorë,tha:_ “…që u përqëndrua në formën e vet”_ d.m.th.  me pamje te bukur”, kurse katadaja thotë: _”Me trup te gjatë e te bukur”_..           


*Ata nuk I takojn asnjerës gjini*

Ajo qe I ben njerzit devijojn ne momentet kur flasin per boten metafizikie eshte fakti se ata orvaten kete bote te panjohur ti a nenshtrojne kritereve te tyre njerzore.Prandaj e sheh se si njeri prej tyre ne nje shkrim te tij habitet se si ishte e mundshme qe Xhibrili tja sjellte pergjijgen te derguarit Muhamedit a.s menjeher pas pyetjeve te cilat u parashtroheshin,kur eshte e ditur se per te arritur drita prej largesive te qiellit deri te ne ka nevoj per miliona vite dritë?!Ky I gjor nuk ka kuptuar se shembulli I tij eshte I ngjajshem me shembullin e mushkonjes e cila perpiqet qe shpejtesin e saj ta krahasoj me shpejtesin e aeroplanit duke iu referuar kritereve te njohuraper atë.E njejta gje vlen edhe per kete njeri ,sikurse te mendonte me thell do te kuptonte se bota e melekeve posedon kritere te cilat plotesisht dallojn prej kritereve te njohura te njeriut.

Ne kete aspect devijuan edhe politeistet arab te cilet supozuan se meleket jan femra ,kjo thenje e zbrazet e tyre pastaj eshte perzier me nje legjend me te madhe e cila ishte reale per ta:supozuan se ata melek femra jan bjat e Zotit.Kurani ne menyre prcoze shpjegon keto problematikadhe dihet fort mire se habia me e madhe qendron ne ate se si ata vet I urrenin femrat aq shume sa qe kur ndonjeri prej tyre lajmrohej se I ehste lindur vajz I nxihej fytyra dhe ndihej I mposhtur dhe I turperuar,e shumica prej tyre per ta larguar kete turp nga vetja e merrte foshnjen femer dhe e varroste ,e pastaj lavderohej dhe qmohej veprimi I tij nga te tjeret.Lexo ajete vijuese se si rrefejn ato legjenda dhe si diskutojn me besimataret e tyre:  


*37:149.E ti (Muhammed) pyeti ata (idhujtarët): "A të Zotit tënd janë vajzat, kurse të tyre djemtë?" 
37:150.Apo, Ne i krijuam engjëjt femra, e ata ishin dëshmitarë (kur Ne i krijuam engjëjt femra)?!
37:151.Vini re se si ata nga trillimet e tyre thonë:

37:152."All-llahu ka lindë!" S'ka dyshim se ata janë gënjeshtarë (kur thonë se engjëjt janë bijat e Zotit).
37:153.A thua vajzat Ai i ka bërë më të zgjedhura se djemt?
37:154.Po ç'keni ju kështu, si po gjykoni ashtu?
37:155.A nuk jeni duke menduar?
37:156.A mos keni ju ndonjë argument të sigurt?*

Keto thenjet e tyre te pa baza,do te merren si argument kunder tyre dhe do japin llogari per to,sespe nga gabimet me te medha llogaritet thenja kunder Zotit dhe ti mveshesh Atij ate qe nuk I perket dhe per te nuk ka nevoj:    

*43:19.Edhe engjëjt që janë adhurues të Zotit i quajnë femra? A prezentuan ata në krijimin e tyre (melekëve)? Dëshmia e tyre do të regjistrohet dhe ata do të merren në pyetje.*

*Meleket as nuk hajnë e as nuk pinë*

Meleket nuk kan nevoj per ushqim dhe pije sikurse njerzit.Ne kuran ilustrohet mjaft mire se si meleket I erdhen Ibrahimit(Abrahamit)ne formen e njeriut , e ai u ofroi ushqim , por ata refuazuan , keshtu qe ai u frikesua,e apsi qe ata treguan se kush jan, atij I kaloi frika dhe habia: 

*51:24. 	A ke arritur të dëgjosh ti për rrëfimin e musafirëve të ndershëm të Ibrahimit?
51:25.	Kur patën hyrë te Ai dhe thanë: "Të përshendesim me paqë!" Ai tha: "Qofshi gjithnjë të përshëndetur me paqë!" (E me vete tha): "Njerëz të panjohur!"

51:26.Dhe ai pa u vërejtur shkoi te familja e vet dhe solli një viç të majmë të pjekur.
51:27.	Atë ua afroi atyre e tha: "Përse nuk po hani?"
51:28.	Dhe ndjeu njëfarë frike prej tyre, po ata thanë: "Mos ki frikë!" Mandej i dhanë myzhde për një djalë të dijshëm.
11:70.  Kur pa se duart e tyre nuk shtrihen kah ai (viç), iu dukën të pazakonshme dhe         ndjeu prej tyre njëfarë frike. Ata i thanë: "Mos u frikëso, ne jemi të dërguar te populli i Lutit".
41:38.	Po nëse ata (kufarët) janë kryeneç (e nuk bëjnë sexhde), atëherë ata që janë pranë Zotit tënd (engjëjt më të lartë), Atij i bëjnë tesbih natën e ditën dhe ata nuk mërziten prej adhurimit.* 42:5.	

Qiejt e lartë mbi ta (ose qiejt njëri mbi tjetrin) gati pëlcasin (nga madhëria e Zotit ose nga thëniet e çoroditura të idhujtarëve). Ndërkaq, engjëjt vazhdimisht madhërojnë (bëjnë tesbih) duke e falënderuar Zotin e tyre dhe kërkojnë falje të mëkateve për ata (besimtarët) që janë në tokë. Ta dini se All-llahu është Ai mëkatfalësi, Mëshiruesi!

*Vdekja e melekeve(engjujve)*

Meleket vdesin ashtu sikurse vdesin njerzit dhe Xhinet .ne lidhje me kete thuhet ne Kuran :* 39:68.Dhe i fryhet Surit dhe bie i vdekur çka ka në qiej dhe çka ka në tokë, përveç atyre që do All-llahu (të mos vdesin), pastaj i fryhet atij herën tjetër, kur qe, të gjithë ata të ngritur e presin (urdhrin e Zotit)*.Pra ne fryerjen e parë te gjithe do te vdesin me perjashtim te atij qe do Allahu ,kurse kur ti fryhet Surit te dytë ,nuk do ngelet asnje gjalles perveq Allahut te Madherishem ,e ateher Ai thotë: *“I kujt është sundimi sot”* te cilen shprehje e perserit tri herë ,pasi qe nuk ka kush te pergjigjet ,Ai pergjigjet vetë* “I të vetmit Zot Mposhtesit”* edhe ky ajet kuranor deshmon se ata vdesin  *“…Cdo send zhduket e Ai (Allahu) jo…”(el Kasas :88)*

_Kerim Gashi_

----------


## RaPSouL

Engjujt jan te shenjt dhe te paprekshem , jan nje lum i paster apo nje qiell i pafund me nje fjale jan gjithcka qe i  sherbejne meshiplotit dhe fuqiplotit allahut xh.sh..


RaPSouL

----------


## fisniku-student

*1. Veçoritë e engjëjve.*
Të krijuar prej drite, në natyrën e tyre duket se drita është bazë. Engjëlloritet do të thotë mision profetik (këshillues, paralajmërues), përfaqësim, kujdestari, vëzhgim, dorëzanësí, roje mbi një punë dhe miratim i saj, zbritje prej një lartësie, etj. Në kuptimin absolut të fjalës, engjëjt janë grupi i përfaqësuesve shumë të shenjtë hyjnorë që krijon lidhje midis botës së madhe (hyjnore) dhe botës së vogël (materiale), që kryen detyra përfaqësimi, që sjell lajme, që na e përkëdhel dhe na e formëson zemrën (ndjesitë), etj. Me fytyrën të orientuar kah bota tjetër dhe të ngarkuar më shumë me detyra të botës tjetër, engjëjt vëzhgojnë dhe duartrokasin veprimtarinë e Zotit në të dy botët.

Engjëjt nuk i përkasin vetëm botës tjetër; ata kanë edhe trupa prej drite të posaçëm për vete, por që janë prej drite dhe të tejdukshëm. Prandaj, cilësia e tyre përshkuese e vepruese është tejet e shpejtë dhe e përsosur. Ata zënë vend brenda ninëzës së syrit, i japin mundësi të shohë dhe i tregojnë gjëra të bukura. Ata hyjnë në zemrën e profetëve dhe njerëzve të urtë me kuptime të veçanta dhe, në botën e bimëve dhe kafshëve, me kuptime të veçanta. Frymëzimet që lindin në zemër, janë, në përgjithësi, drejtpërdrejt nga Zoti, disa herë, edhe nëpërmjet engjëjve.

Engjëjt *"nuk i kundërshtojnë urdhrat e Allahut; ata bëjnë ashtu siç urdhërohen"* (Tahrim, 66:6). Kjo është një cilësi dhe një status i posaçëm për engjëjt. Njeriu kurrë nuk mund të bëhet si engjëjt. Në qëndrimin e tij duken ngjitje-zbritje dhe zigzage të vazhdueshme. Ndërkaq, njeriu, siç mund të fitojë një cilësi engjëllore, mbiengjëllore, edhe mund të bjerë nën nivelin e krijesave të paarsyeshme e të pavetëdijshme. Kurse pozita e engjëjve është e fiksuar. Meqë janë të krijuar prej drite, tek ta kurrë dhe në asnjë mënyrë nuk shfaqet kundërshtim dhe revoltë siç ndodh me njerëzit dhe xhindet. Engjëjt nuk kanë seks. Engjëjt nuk i kanë ndjenjat e këqija të zemërimit, furisë, urrejtjes, zilisë, smirës, etj. Gjithashtu, te ata nuk vihen re të metat që vihen re te njerëzit dhe xhindet. Ata janë të pafajshëm (inocentë) dhe të mbrojtur nga gabimet, të metat, fajet dhe mëkatet.

Engjëjt nuk hanë, nuk pinë, nuk uriten, nuk eten, nuk lodhen. Ata nuk i njohin këto ndijime. Ata nuk marrin shpërblim për punë, por në çdo urdhër të kryer në emër të Zotit ndjejnë një ëndje të hollë dhe një shije të këndshme. Megjithëse s'kanë kualifikim dhe grada, begatohen sipas gradës së adhurimeve që i bëjnë Zotit. Ashtu siç ushqehen njerëzit me ujë, ajër, dritë dhe ushqime të ndryshme, ashtu dhe engjëjt mbahen, ushqehen me adhurimet, afërsinë dhe dashurinë ndaj Zotit. Erërat e mira, aromat e këndshme e parfumore janë një lloj ushqimi për ta. Atyre u pëlqejnë aromat e këndshme dhe ndjejnë kënaqësi prej tyre. Me këtë rast le të kujtojmë se edhe i dërguari i Allahut, profeti Muhammed (s.a.s.) që e përfaqësonte natyrën e pastër në nivelin më të lartë, kënaqej nga erërat e mira, parfumore, dhe lyhej me to.

Engjëjt e kuptojnë më mirë se njerëzit individualitetin e lartë të Zotit dhe i njohin më mirë se ata emrat dhe atributet e Zotit. Por Zoti e ka krijuar njeriun më të përsosur se engjëjt si pasqyrë përgjithësuese të emrave dhe atributeve hyjnore, si botë ndjesore dhe jetë meditative.

Ne i njohim disa engjëj nga emrat dhe punët që bëjnë. Informacionin për ta e marrim edhe nga Kur'ani, edhe nga hadithet, porositë profetike. Kurse disa engjëj i njohim vetëm nga lloji i detyrës që kryejnë dhe nga titulli që u është dhënë të gjithëve bashkë. Por meqë rreth kësaj çështjeje për ta nuk ka ndonjë rrëfim, ne nuk njohim hollësi për emrat dhe zakonet e tyre.

Ne i njohim katër engjëjt e mëdhenj, *Xhebrailin* (a.s.), *Mikailin* (a.s.), *Israfilin* (a.s.) dhe *Azrailin* (a.s.), por nuk i njohim tetë engjëjt bartës të Arshit.

Veç katër engjëjve të mëdhenj njohim edhe engjëjt kerubinë, engjëjt muhejminë[6], vëzhguesin e xhennetit, Ridvanin, dhe rojen e xhehennemit, Malikun.

Njohim edhe *"engjëjt shkrues"* që interesohen për gjendjen e fetusit njerëzor, që shënojnë fjalët dhe sjelljet e çdo njeriu. Nga ana tjetër, siç thuhet në hadithet, porositë profetike, çdo besimtar ka 360 engjëj që e mbrojnë. Këta mbrojnë veçanërisht fëmijët dhe pleqtë. Ka engjëj që i tregojnë njeriut të mirën dhe dobinë, që luten dhe bëjnë pendesë për besimtarin, që i frikësojnë mohuesit dhe u fusin lëkundje në shpirt, ka engjëj që ndjekin kuvendet ku bëhet adhurim, ziqër dhe ku diskutohen çështje diturore të fesë, engjëj që ndërrojnë detyrë në namazet e mëngjezit dhe pasdites, që sodisin lutjet e të premteve, që dëgjojnë Kur'an dhe që krijojnë atmosferë qetësie dhe paqeje në këto mjedise.

Ka engjëj që falin namaz dhe marrin pjesë në lutje dhe adhurime të tjera.

Engjëjt Munkir dhe Nekir i shkojnë të vdekurit në varr dhe e marrin në pyetje.

Gjatë miraxhit, Profeti ka parë engjëj të mbetur qysh nga dita e krijimit, para madhështisë së Zotit, dikush në ruku, dikush në sexhde e dikush në këmbë.

Veç këtyre, ka, ndoshta, sa numri i molekulave në gjithësi, engjëj që vëzhgojnë lëvizjet e grimcave, rënien e shiut, rënien e meteorëve, lëvizjen e tokës, yjeve, sistemeve dhe galaktikave, çeljen e luleve dhe rritjen e frutave, përgjithësisht, të gjitha veprimtaritë krijuese e jetësore.

*Çdo frymë do ta shijojë vdekjen!* (A. Imran, 3:185) *Çdo gjë është e përkohshme, vetëm Ai është i përjetshëm*! (Rahman, 55: 26-27) Ky është një urdhër për çdo krijesë dhe engjëjt nuk bëjnë përjashtim nga ky urdhër. Në fund fare, edhe Azrailit do t'i thuhet: *"Dorëzoje shpirtin tënd!"* Megjithëkëtë, nëse ka krijesa të afërta të Zotit që do ta vazhdojnë jetën edhe pas kësaj, ne nuk mund t'i dimë.

Engjëjt, në mënyrë të veçantë engjëjt e mëshirës, nuk hyjnë në shtëpitë ku ka statuja, fotografi, qen dhe çanga, nuk u afrohen njerëzve të papastruar pas marrëdhënieve seksuale, njerëzve që kanë ngrënë gjëra me erë të rëndë e shqetësuese, si qepë, hudhra, presh, njerëzve që pijnë duhan dhe mund të thuhet se engjëjt ikin nga kundërmimet e rënda e të këqija. Ka rrëfime, sipas të cilave, engjëjt nuk shkojnë te njerëzit që presin marrëdhëniet me prindërit dhe të afërmit. Po qe se duam që engjëjt të jenë bashkë me ne, duhet të krijojmë për vete dhe për mjedisin tonë ato kushte që duan ata.

>>

----------


## fisniku-student

*2. Kur mbron engjëlli dhe kur shfaqet?*

Allahu e mbron njeriun drejtpërdrejt, por mund ta mbrojë edhe me anë të engjëjve, por për këtë është kusht që njeriu të dëshirojë dhe të ketë vullnet, që të jetë i pastër nga dredhitë dhe dinakëritë, që të hyjë në lidhje me engjëllin, që lidhja e tij me Allahun të vazhdojë dhe, më në fund, që të krijohet, në këtë mes, një lloj lidhjeje e caktuar. Me njeriun që krijon lidhje me botën engjëllore, edhe engjëjt hyjnë në marrëdhënie. Mbrojtjen e engjëjve e shohim te fëmijët, te të vegjlit e pafajshëm, te pleqtë e rënduar, sepse Allahu ka një mëshirë të posaçme për ta. Që engjëjt të shfaqen e ta mbrojnë njeriun, duhet që edhe njeriu të krijojë kushte për këtë, që të mos largohet nga Zoti, që të arrijë të krijojë lidhje me botën engjëllore. Por me botën engjëllore nuk mund të krijohet lidhje duke gogësitur apo duke mos ditur ç'thua!

*3. Dobitë e besimit te engjëjt.
*
Ashtu siç ka ndikime të mëdha pozitive besimi te Allahu, te ringjallja dhe llogaridhënia, ka ndikime të mëdha pozitive edhe besimi te engjëjt. Së pari, ky besim i jep qetësi e prehje individit dhe ia kthen egërsinë në butësi dhe afërsi. Engjëlli afrohet te ai dhe i bën shoqëri. Me anë të engjëllit marrin formë frymëzimet në zemrën e njeriut. Në sajë të marrëdhënieve dhe afërsisë me engjëjt mbushet me qetësi njeriu dhe me këto qenie i merr dritë qenia. Veçanërisht, duke menduar se është çdo çast nën vëzhgimin e engjëjve, njeriu rri larg nga mëkatet. Duke qenë engjëlli një frenues i dëshirave dhe pasioneve njerëzore, rregullimi dhe disiplinimi i jetës së njeriut bëhet më i lehtë.

Profeti Muhammed (s.a.s.) është më i virtytshmi në ndjenjat engjëllore. Edhe engjëjt që u kanë sjellë profetëve revelacionin, janë më të çmueshëm e më të virtytshëm se engjëjt e tjerë. Ashtu siç kanë, ndër njerëzit, më epërsi ata që patën marrë pjesë në luftërat e Bedrit, Uhudit, etj., edhe ndër engjëjt, kanë më epërsi ata që patën marrë pjesë në ato luftëra.

Profeti thoshte: _"Unë kam në qiell dy vezirë, Xhebrailin me Mikailin, kurse në tokë, Ebu Bekrin dhe Omerin!"_

>>>

----------


## fisniku-student

* Xhindet janë krijuar nga zjarri pa tym e pa prush.*

*Xhindet janë krijuar nga zjarri (flaka) pa tym e pa prush.* (Rahman, 55:15) Kaq është informacioni që jep Kur'ani mbi strukturën dhe entitetin e xhindeve. Por, në një vend tjetër përdoret edhe shprehja *"zjarri përvëlues që hyn (në poret e trupit)".* (Hixhr, 15:27) Megjithëkëtë, entiteti dhe cilësia e xhideve është, për ne, prapëseprapë e panjohur. As teleskopët dhe mikroskopët nuk na kanë treguar gjë gjer më sot mbi një botë të tillë dhe entitetin e saj. Xhind do të thotë i mbuluar, i fshehur, i maskuar. Për t'i përshkruar xhindet përdoren shprehje të tilla si: *"një rreze zjarri; një zjarr që digjet duke flakëruar, duke shpërndarë shkëndija përreth; si prush ose si qymyr i ndezur";* etj. Por nuk e di nëse shprehje të tilla janë apo jo të mjaftueshme për t'i përshkruar xhindet. Ashtu siç është mbledhur entiteti morfologjik i njeriut nga toka në gjendje koncentrati proteinash, edhe xhindet bartin veçoritë e zjarrit meqë janë marrë nga esenca e zjarrit. A është lënda e xhindeve ajër inkandeshent apo një përzjerje si flakë e ajrit me zjarrin, apo radiacion, grimcë, apo dritë diellore, nuk e dimë. Ndoshta një lëndë që përmban cilësitë e të gjitha këtyre. Apo ndoshta është si grimcat përbërëse të atomit, si rrezatimet e tyre, apo një përzjerje jonike me prejardhje nga bota nënatomike, apo një trup eterik, apo një antilëndë.

Po, xhindet mund të jenë trupa eterikë. Në lidhje me këtë, megjithëse në ajetet kur'anore nuk ka ndonjë gjë të qartë, në hadithet profetike diku thuhet se *"arshi i Allahut ndodhet mbi errësirë"* e, diku tjetër, *"mbi ujë"*. Në thënien e parë përdoret fjala *"amá"* që do të thotë "errësirë, verbëri", por, që, në rastin konkret, nënkupton diçka fluide si eteri. Meqë kjo nuk është një çështje besimore, përqëndrimi i gjatë mbi të është i panevojshëm. As mosqenia e eterit është shpjeguar gjer tani, as qenia. Mund të ekzistojë si grimca më e vogël, si një lëndë aq e tejdukshme e fluide sa të mos dallohet dot. Kush e di, ndoshta atje ku materia konsumohet plotësisht, fillon eteri!

Xhindet ndoshta janë, në përmasat e kohës dhe hapësirës, qenie që s'i shohim dot brenda valëve të dritës që na e tregojnë materien. Edhe sikur të bëhen përpjekje për të thënë ca gjëra me anë të fjalëve dhe shprehjeve shkencore, arritja në konkluzione të prera për lëndën dhe përbërjen e xhindeve do të thotë të bësh komente dhe interpretime të gabuara, gjë që, për ne do të thotë të vësh në pikëpyetje revelacionin hyjnor. Sepse ne nuk e dimë ç'do të thonë fjalët *"marixh*", *"nar"* dhe *"nar-i semum"* që përdoren në Kur'an. Pa shihni se ç'formë merr njeriu që e ka esencën nga toka! Atëherë, kushedi se si është zjarri nga i cili janë krijuar xhindet!

>>>

----------


## fisniku-student

*Si njerëzit, edhe xhindet janë të ngarkuar me besim dhe adhurim.*

Si qenie të padukshme të botës materiale, xhindet kanë shpirt me vetëdije. Xhindet dallohen nga njerëzit dhe engjëjt sepse kanë strukturë tjetër lëndore, kurse nga bimët dhe kafshët, sepse kanë vetëdije. Meqë janë të ngarkuar, si njerëzit, me detyrën për të besuar dhe adhuruar, mund të jenë edhe besimtarë, edhe mohues. Fitorja ose humbja e muslimanëve njerëz është edhe fitorja ose humbja e muslimanëve xhinde. Xhindet kanë seks, martohen dhe shtohen. Për jetëgjatësinë e tyre janë dhënë shifra gjer në një mijë (shih imam Shibli).

----------


## fisniku-student

*Lëvizjet dhe veprimet e engjëjve dhe xhindeve nuk janë të kushtëzuara dhe të kufizuara nga koha dhe hapësira.*

Në këtë botë me shumë aspekte relative, ku jetojmë, edhe gjëra të tilla si fuqia, forca, mundësia, format dhe mënyrat e të folurit, rëndesat, koha dhe shpejtësia janë relative. Për shembull, mes një veze dhe një cope druri, hekuri, guri e një mase zhive sa një vezë, ka ndryshime të theksuara rëndese (peshe). Si kjo, trupat kanë shpejtësi lëvizjeje dhe rënieje të ndryshme, të posaçme për veten. Zëri ka një shpejtësi përhapjeje të caktuar. Kurse drita thotë se është kufiri i shpejtësisë i materies. Gjatë rënies së lirë, shpejtësia e trupave rritet për çdo sekondë me produktin e rrugës së përshkuar në sekondën e parë me katrorin e kohës. Për shembull, po qe se një trup, gjatë rënies së lirë, në sekondën e parë përshkon një rrugë prej 5 metrash, në sekondën e dytë do të përshkojë një rrugë të barabartë me 4x5 =20m., në sekondën e tretë, 9x5=45m., në sekondën e katërt, 16x5=80m., në sekondën e pestë, 25x5=125m., etj. Me rritjen e shpejtësisë, koha ngadalësohet, si përfundim, trupi që arrin shpejtësinë e dritës, e humb cilësinë lëndore dhe fiton cilësi tejlëndore, jolëndore.



Nëse ndodh kështu me trupat lëndorë, është mjaft normale që të mos i shohim shpirtin, engjëjt dhe xhindet që lëvizin me shpejtësinë e dritës, madje përtej saj. Ajnshtajni dhe Lorenci e kanë përcaktuar shpejtësinë e dritës, si një ligj fizik serioz, 300 mijë km. në sekondë. Duke u nisur nga kjo, materialistët kanë dashur të arrijnë në përfundimin se gjithësia është e kufizuar, përtej saj ka përsëri lëndë, mirëpo studimet kanë treguar se ky kufi specifik për materien mund të kalohet. Shkencëtarët kanë vërtetuar matematikisht mundësinë e ekzistencës së rrezeve të dritës jashtë konceptit masë dhe rreze të tilla i kanë quajtur *"Rrezet Tachyon dhe Syrnkoff"*. Pas kapërcimit të kufirit të shpejtësisë 300 mijë km. në sekondë, asnjë cilësi lëndore s'mbetet, kurse me pakësimin e shpejtësisë, fillojnë sërish të dalin në pah cilësitë lëndore, masa dhe dukshmëria.

Pas këtyre përcaktimeve të bëra për lëndën, çështja e shpejtësisë dhe largësive që mund të përshkojnë shpirtrat, engjëjt dhe xhindet, kuptohet më mirë. Kjo do të thotë se në botën e relativiteteve nuk ka më kufizim kohe dhe hapësire.

----------


## fisniku-student

* Në krahasim me njerëzit, engjëjt dhe xhindet mund të bëjnë punë më të mëdha e më të rënda.*

Para së gjithash, dihet se asnjë gjë nuk është e vështirë për fuqinë e Allahut. Allahu që i krijon me të njëjtën lehtësi si një mollë, ashtu dhe një mijë mollë, si kopshtin me mollë, ashtu dhe botën, si atomin, ashtu dhe galaktikën, si peshkun, ashtu dhe detin, mund t'u japë njerëzve, engjëjve dhe xhindeve fuqi dhe forcë në masën që dëshiron. Në fakt, ajo që bën njeriu s'mbetet aspak poshtë gjërave që bëjnë engjëjt dhe xhindet. Nëse janë engjëjt që vëzhgojnë lëvizjen e globit tokësor dhe trupave qiellorë, është njeriu që i vjen rrotull botës, që i jep formë lëndës, që ngre qytetërime dhe prodhon teknologji. Nëse njeriu do të kishte në dorë një gisht në vend të pesëve, flatra në vend të krahëve të vet dhe këmbë elefanti në vend të këmbëve që ka, a do të mund t'i bënte këto, vallë? Nga ana tjetër, punët e njeriut mos do t'ua dedikojmë gishtave, duarve dhe këmbëve? Ja, pra, bëmat mrekullore të engjëjve dhe xhindeve të padukshëm, ja dhe bëmat e reaksioneve kimike dhe rrymave biokimike të padukshme të trurit! Me se i ngrenë dora, krahu, muskujt tanë peshat? Duke e kërkuar bërësin e vërtetë, a nuk arrijmë te palca e kockave aq e dobët fizikisht sa s'ka ku të vejë më dhe te rrymat biokimike të padukshme?

Megjithëse nuk shihen me sy, rrymat ajrore dhe erërat shkulin pemët dhe shembin shtëpitë. Ç'shkëmbinj të paepur e ç'punë gjigande bëjnë rënjët e holla si mëndafsh të bimëve, ç'rrjetë të mrekullueshme formojnë në tokë duke e kërkuar lagështirën dhe ushqimin! Janë shumë burime energjie mbi të cilat bëjnë studime shkencëtarët. Me energjinë që prodhojnë duke i kapërcyer edhe kapacitetet e digave, centralet atomike e vënë lëndën (materien) në lëvizje. Sidomos rrezet lazer dhe shumë gjëra të tjera që presin të zbulohen, e trajtojnë dhe e përpunojnë lëndën në të gjitha fushat e jetës. Kështu, në çfarëdo fushe të jetës që të përqëndrohesh, do të shohësh se lënda dhe materia janë vetëm *"materiali"* që përpunohet, që vihet në lëvizje, që urdhërohet, kurse përpunuesi, lëvizësi dhe urdhëruesi janë forcat e padukshme. E padukshmja sundon në mënyrë absolute e të paevitueshme mbi lëndën dhe materien!

Ndërsa energjia dhe rrezatimet veprojnë kështu mbi lëndën dhe materien, engjëjt dhe xhindet si qenie të padukshme përtej tyre, me mjetet komanduese që u ka dhënë Allahu, e vënë lëndën dhe materien në lëvizje dhe mund të bëjnë punë të karakterit mrekullor krejt të pamundura për ne. Prapëseprapë, edhe njeriu, ashtu siç u trajtua kjo çështje në diskutimin mbi shpirtin, mund të bëjë shumë punë të karakterit mrekullor, si lëvizja pa mjete e sendeve dhe loja me zjarrin nga spiritistët, etj.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Sa është numri i engjëjve dhe xhindeve?*

Vetëm Allahu e di numrin e engjëjve dhe xhindeve! Allahu që krijon miliona gjallesa në një pikë ujë, që u jep jetë 4-5 milion eritrociteve në një milimetër kub gjak, që vendos në disa pika spermë miliona spermatozoide – kandidatë për t'u bërë njeri, që u jep jetë peshqve në det dhe kafshëve nën tokë, po të dëshirojë, mund të krijojë engjëj sa ç'ka pika shiu, sepse për Dorën e Fuqisë së Tij, si e shumta, si e pakta, janë njëlloj.

*Shembëllimi i engjëjve dhe xhindeve, dukja e tyre duke marrë formë dhe entitet të caktuar.*

Siç u prek edhe më parë, si avullimi i ujit, kthimi i lëndëve të ngurta në lëng dhe gaz, copëtimi i atomit dhe kthimi i tij në energji dhe kuante, shfaqja e yjeve në formë vrimash të zeza, në jetën tonë dhe në gjithësi ekziston një veprimtari, një lëvizje dhe një rrjedhe nga bota e dukshme për në botën e padukshme. Kurse kur e mendojmë këtë veprimtari hyjnore nga ana e kundërt, mund të vërejmë ekzistencën edhe të një rrjedhe nga e padukshmja për te e dukshmja, nga e papërceptueshmja dhe e panjohura, për te e përceptueshmja dhe e njohura. Gazrat lëngëzohen, pastaj, nga lëngje, masivizohen ose kristalizohen dhe bëhen trupa të ngurtë. Pikat e ujit të kthyera në avull, sikur të donin të na thoshin se vazhdojnë të ekzistojnë, se nuk duken, por nuk janë humbur, kondensohen, kthehen në pika shiu dhe na bien mbi kokë duke na lagur. Grumbujt e pambukut të arës qiellore reflektohen mbi pasqyrën tokësore si mbulesë bore. Uji që ngjitet lart si avull, pa fituar ende masivitet për t'u bërë i patejdukshëm e për të marrë formë që të shihet, bëhet akull dhe e bën copë-copë enën ku është futur, edhe sikur të jetë prej hekuri të trashë! Gjërat e padukshme që planifikojmë në mendjen tonë, kur përcillen në botën e jashtme, marrin formë dhe dimensionohen duke u bërë të dukshme e të prekshme dhe jo vetëm kaq, por edhe të përmasave ndoshta miliona herë më të mëdha se përmasat në gjendjen e tyre të padukshme në mendje.

Ja, pra, edhe shpirtrat, engjëjt dhe xhindet, sado që, për shkak të strukturës së tyre të veçantë, janë të padukshëm në kushtet e botës sonë, mund të bëhen të dukshëm duke përdorur mënyra dhe forma të kësaj bote. Kjo lloj shfaqjeje dhe dukjeje e engjëjve dhe xhindeve quhet shembëllim. Duke bërë fjalë mbi shembëllimin, Kur'ani (Merjem, 19:17) thotë: *"(Engjëlli) iu shembëllye (Merjemes) në formë njeriu"*. Engjëlli që i sillte zbulesën[19] Profetit, disa herë i shembëllehej në një formë të posaçme, disa herë si një kalorës që kthehet nga lufta, etj. Kur do të nisej ekspedita kundër fisit Kurejza, Xhebraili i pati shkuar Profetit si një kalorës lufte i mbytur në pluhur dhe i pati thënë: *"O i Dërguari i Allahut, ju i nxorët parzmoret, por ne, engjëjt, jo!"* Po kështu, Xhebraili i pati shkuar Profetit në pamjen e një personi ndër shokët e tij, të quajtur Dihje, ose si një i ardhur me veshje vizitori për ta pyetur mbi çështje të besimit.

Si engjëjt, edhe xhindet dhe djajtë mund të shembëllehen. Sipas Hysejin Xhisriut, në sajë të formës së krijimit që u ka dhënë Zoti, xhindet dhe djajtë mund të marrin forma të dendësuara, sipas dëshirës së vet, të ajrit, eterit ose ndonjë lënde tjetër dhe të shfaqen para njerëzve me to. Kurse imam Shibli, duke u mbështetur në pohimin e Ebu Jala-it, thotë se xhindet dhe djajtë nuk mund të ndërrojnë formë vetë (me dëshirën dhe mundësitë e veta), se nuk kanë fuqi për këtë gjë, por, po të thonë njërën prej fjalëve që ua ka mësuar Allahu, fjalë që shërbejnë si shifër, Allahu i kthen ata nga një formë në një tjetër, nga një gjendje, në tjetrën. Këto fjalë janë, pothuaj, si shifra që u shërbejnë atyre për t'i thënë në kufirin e kalimit nga një botë në tjetrën, si një vizë që është kusht për t'u treguar për kalim, si pa*rrullat që përdoren dhe kërkohen në shërbimet e ndryshme ushtarake. Xhindet dhe djajtë nuk mund ta bëjnë këtë transformim me mundësitë (kapacitetet) dhe vullnetin e vet; po të tentojnë ta bëjnë, u shpërbëhet struktura dhe e humbin vitalitetin.

Djalli që është nga lloji i xhindeve, mund të marrë formë dhe trajtë njeriu. Kështu, rrëfehet se, para luftës së Bedrit, djalli, në formën dhe trajtën e plakut Nexhid, shkoi te kurejshët, u dha ide nxitëse për kurthin që kishin ngritur dhe u propozoi zgjidhje. Gjithashtu rrëfehet se, një herë tjetër, roja që po ruante plaçkën e luftës, kapi një djall që po përpiqej t'u shkaktonte dëm mallrave dhe e liroi pas lutjeve të shumta. Radhën e tretë, kur personi që e kapi djallin, vendosi ta çonte te Profeti, djalli i tha: *"Lëshomë se do të ta tregoj se me se mund të mbroheni prej nesh!" "Me se?"* – E pyeti personi. *"Me ajetin Kursi"* – Iu përgjigj djalli. Kur ia treguan ngjarjen Profetit, tha: *"Eshtë gënjeshtar i keq, por të vërtetën ka thënë!"*

Në Kur'an thuhet se xhindet kanë dëgjuar këndim Kur'ani nga Profeti dhe se ua kanë përcjellë popullatës së tyre mendimin mbi të: *"O fisi ynë! Me të vërtetë, ne kemi dëgjuar një libër që ka zbritur pas Musait, që e vërteton librin para tij dhe që të shtyn te Zoti dhe te rruga e drejtë!" (Ahkaf, 46:29)* Edhe në librat e hadithit, me anë të rrëfimeve të ndryshme, thuhet se Profeti u ka kënduar atyre Kur'an dhe ua ka kumtuar fenë. Thuhet se, në këto takime, Profetin e patën shoqëruar gjer në një pikë, një radhë Ibni Mes'udi e, një radhë tjetër, Hz. Zubejri.

Siç mund të duken në formë dhe trajtë njeriu, xhindet mund të duken edhe në formë dhe trajtë kafshësh. Rrëfehet se xhindet janë shfaqur si gjarpër, akrep, ka, gomar dhe zog. Kështu, në oazin Nahle, ndërsa do të merrte besën e tyre, Profeti u kërkoi xhindeve të mos dukeshin si akrepër ose qenër ose kafshë të tjera, por në trajtën e vet ose në ndonjë formë dhe trajtë tjetër të pëlqyeshme. Kurse bashkësinë e vet, Profeti e pati porositur që, kur të shohin në shtëpi ndonjë kafshë si gjarpri ose insekte, t'u thonë tri herë, "shko, për hir të Allahut!" sepse mund të jenë xhinde dhe, nëse nuk shkojnë dhe u shkaktojnë dëm, t'i vrasin. Kjo ishte si një marrëveshje mes dy fiseve të veçanta, mes dy racave të veçanta ose mes dy klasave të veçanta. Edhe xhindet i patën dhënë fjalën Profetit kështu: "Po qe se ummeti, bashkë*sia jote, e fillon çdo gjë me *"besmele",* çdo gjë e mbyll dhe e mbron, ne nuk i prekim ushqimet e tyre!" Natyrisht, ne nuk e dimë se si mund të përfitojnë xhindet nga të ngrënat dhe të pirat tona. Ndoshta nga aroma, ndoshta nga gjendja e dekompozuar e tyre. Kështu, në një hadith, porosi profetike, thuhet: *"Mos u pastroni me kocka ose bajga lope të thara se ato janë ushqimi i vëllezërve tuaj xhinde!"*

----------


## fisniku-student

*A mund të hyhet në lidhje me xhindet? Në ç'kushte xhindet mund t'u shkaktojnë dëme njerëzve?*

Shpirtrat e disa njerëzve janë të përshtatshëm për të hyrë në lidhje me xhindet. Ata mund të kalojnë shpejt në gjendje tranzitore, të dalin shpejt jashtë dimensioneve tona dhe të përshtaten me botën, gjuhën dhe mënyrën e ndërlidhjes dhe komunikimit të xhindeve. Kjo është një çështje mundësie, vetëm se nga kjo nuk mund të arrihet në mendimin apo konkluzionin mbi ndonjë epërsi.

Këto forca të padukshme kanë parimet e tyre. Për rrjedhojë, njeriu nuk mund t'i detyrojë ato të bëjnë diçka për të sa herë dhe ku të dëshirojë. Xhindet nuk mund të veprojnë jashtë dimensioneve të përcaktuara nga Allahu për ta. Njeriu mund t'i përdorë disa fjalë dhe shprehje si të hapte dryna enigmatikë, dhe të hyjë në lidhje me xhindet, por xhindet nuk mund të përdorin një mundësi që s'u është dhënë. Nisur nga kjo, çdo njeri nuk i përdor dot xhindet, nuk përfiton dot prej tyre dhe nuk i përdor dot ata për çdo dëshirë të vetën. Krahas kësaj, nuk janë të pakët as ata njerëz që hyjnë në lidhje me xhindet duke i përdorur disa fjalë e shprehje si kode, si numra telefoni, duke i përsëritur ato në forma dhe herë të caktuara.

Krahas faktit që ka një sërë rrugësh dhe mënyrash për të hyrë në lidhje me xhindet, për këtë kërkohet një drejtim dhe kualifikim i caktuar. Pa pasur një drejtues, pa njohur mënyrat dhe metodat përkatëse dhe pa një kualifikim në një nivel të caktuar, mund të bëhen gabime dhe të bihet viktimë. Njerëzit që merren me gjëra të tilla, si çdo njeri, nuk i kanë sytë të aftë për të parë në botën e kuptimit, prandaj, po s'i njohën vendet ku u shkel këmba, mund të sulmohen nga ato shpirtra, të hyjnë nën urdhrin e tyre dhe të bëhen lodër në duart e tyre. Si përfundim, xhindet i shtyjnë njerëz të tillë në krenari dhe mendjemadhësi, i përkëdhelin, i bëjnë t'i humbin kriteret e vlerësimit dhe, kur vjen koha dhe vendi i duhur, i kërcënojnë, i fusin nën ndikimin e vet dhe i bëjnë të flasin e veprojnë për interesa të veta. Kështu, në shek. XX, në Indi, Gulam Ahmed Kadijani qe bërë viktimë e shpirtrave të tillë të këqinj. Ai pati dashur të luftonte në emër të Islamit në rrugën e fakirizmit kundër jogizmit indian, por qe sulmuar nga shpirtra të tillë dhe qe bërë lodër e tyre. Në fillim ia patën mbushur mendjen se ishte një novator, pastaj, se ishte Mehdi dhe, më pas, se ishte mesihu Isa. Ai shkoi gjer atje sa të thoshte se Zoti ishte mishëruar dhe shfaqur tek ai! Shpirtrat e këqinj krijojnë shpejt lidhje me njerëzit e këqinj dhe mund t'i çojnë ata gjer në çmenduri.

Xhindet u afrohen besimtarëve kur janë të papastër, kur s'falin namaz dhe në situata të tjera të ngjashme me këto si dhe me mënyra dhe forma të ndryshme për t'ua prishur dhe kthyer mendjen. Çdo mëkat i kryer është si një derë dhe një dritare e hapur për djallin dhe xhindet e këqinj. Veçanërisht tipat e ndjeshëm, shpirtrat e dëmtuar, ata që bëjnë jetë të ulët, larg lutjeve dhe atmosferës së lutjeve, hyjnë shpejt nën ndikimin e xhindeve. Natyrisht, shkelja e kufijve jetësorë dhe e të drejtave të xhindeve si dhe hyrja në banesat dhe mjediset e tyre pa besmele janë faktorë të rëndësishëm që sjellin dëmtimin e njeriut nga xhindet. Prandaj Profeti na mëson që, para se të hyjmë në vende të pista, të bëjmë lutje, dhe na urdhëron të mos falim namaz në grumbujt e plehrave, pranë nevojtoreve, në banja, në livadhe, ku zakonisht ndodhen ata, dhe, madje, në varrezat. Këto janë vendet ku zakonisht shkojnë djajtë dhe shpirtrat e këqinj. Profeti na porosit që, duke hyrë në nevojtore, të bëjmë lutjen: *"Allahumme inni eudhu bike minel hubsi vel habais!*" Gjithashtu, ai na porosit që, çdo aspekt të jetës ta shoqërojmë me lutje, të ndodhemi në vende dhe mjedise të pastra për t'u ruajtur nga dëmet e tyre, të rrimë me njerëz të pastër dhe të mbrohemi me anë të adhurimeve. Kështu, kush dëshiron që të jetë i sigurt nga të gjitha të këqijat e xhindeve, para së gjithash, duke u shmangur nga mëkatet, të zërë vrimat nga mund të futen ata.

----------


## fisniku-student

* A është e vërtetë magjia dhe a mund të bëhet magji?*

Ata që thonë se s'ka magji, se nuk besojnë në magjinë, ose janë mohuesit që, duke e parë çështjen me bazë fetare, mohojnë se ashtu ua kërkon karakteri i tyre mohues, ose janë tipa indiferentë që s'kanë lexuar e dëgjuar fare, që s'është e qartë nëse jetojnë apo s'jetojnë në këtë botë. Dikush mbi të pesëdhjetat që e pata takuar personalisht në xhami dikur, më pati thënë kështu:

"Gjer një vit më parë, unë nuk i besoja magjisë. Ndërkaq, njëri prej të afërmve të mi u çmend. Kur e kapte kriza, shtangej dhe i ngulte sytë në një pikë. S'mbeti mjek e s'mbeti magjistar xhindesh që s'shkuam. Atje ku shkuam për herë të fundit, personi që merrej me këtë punë, e këndoi dhe i bëri edhe gjëra të tjera. Në kthim, hipëm në makinë dhe i sëmuri ynë, me një zë, me të cilin ishim çmësuar tashmë, na pyeti: "Ku jam unë? Ç'ndodhi me mua?" Mbeta i habitur! Dhe atëherë besova se kishte magji!"

Së pari, Kur'ani bën fjalë për magjinë që ndan burrin me gruan *(Bakara, 2:102)* dhe trajton hollësisht ngjarjet e magjive në kohët e profetëve Sulejman dhe Musa. E dyta, një çifut i pati bërë magji Profetit dhe, pasi Profeti pati filluar të ndjente shqetësim, materiali i magjisë, me ndihmën e shenjës së Engjëllit, qe nxjerrë nga pusi ku qe hedhur dhe, pas këndimit të dy sureve të fundit të Kur'anit, Allahu ia pati larguar shqetësimin Profetit. E treta, në jetë kanë ndodhur dhe ndodhin ngjarje të tilla si dhe ka shembuj të tillë, që, edhe sikur të ngrihem e të tregoj vetëm të miat, mbushen 20-30 faqe. Por unë desha të mjaftohem vetëm me ato që i përmenda më sipër, sepse shërbejnë si argument për rastet analoge.

Ndikimi dhe veprimi i magjisë janë të vërtetë e të vërtetuar në praktikë. Por, ndërkaq, t'i bësh magji dhe të keqe tjetrit, t'i ndash burrin me gruan nga njëri-tjetri, t'i vësh dhe t'i armiqësosh njerëzit ndaj njëri-tjetrit, të bësh përpjekje për magji pavarësisht nëse zë apo jo, të bësh magji vetë apo të porosisësh magji, t'i ndihmosh ata që bëjnë vetë dhe që porosisin magji, të gjitha këto janë kategorikisht haram, domethënë, të pamiratuara, të pabekuara, të ndaluara, si dhe mëkat, domethënë, faj! Kurse të bësh ose të porosisësh magji me bindjen e një akti të lejuar, të miratuar e të bekuar (hallall), është mohim (kufr). Por ta shpëtosh dikë që me të vërtetë është sulmuar nga xhindet ose ka rënë viktimë e magjisë dhe vuan, duke e kënduar për ta shpëtuar nga vuajtja, gjithsesi është mirësi! Vetëm se kjo çështje s'duhet kthyer në profesion dhe fushë preokupimi. Sepse nga Kur'ani dhe Sunneti (tradita profetike), në lidhje me këtë çështje, s'dimë gjë. Profeti është takuar me xhindet, por kjo ka ndodhur në kuadrin e detyrës së tij profetike dhe si profet edhe i tyre. Ai u ka kumtuar xhindeve fenë, ka marrë besën e tyre dhe ua ka bërë të ditura përgjegjësitë që kanë. Jashtë këtij kuadri, Profeti jo vetëm nuk është marrë me gjëra të tilla si mënyra e krijimit të lidhjeve me ta, mënyra e thirrjes së tyre, mënyrat e bërjes dhe prishjes së magjisë, mënyra se si vihen në punë ata, por as në thëniet dhe deklaratat e tij të bekuara nuk shohim ndonjë gjë lidhur me këtë çështje. Por Profeti ka treguar pikat e afrimit me xhindet, dëmet e tyre dhe rrugët e shpëtimit prej tyre. Ndërkaq, edhe pse, në kuptim të përgjithshëm, preokupimi i bashkësisë me këto çështje nuk miratohet, gjithsesi, përdorimi nga persona të veçantë me besim dhe përgatitje të caktuar i xhindeve me qëllim dhe synim të mirë duhet të jetë i justifikuar, pasi, në këtë drejtim, në Kur'an ndodhet një pikë horizonti e treguar me dorën e disa profetëve.

>>>

----------


## fisniku-student

*Përkufizimi i Magjis*

Magjia apo sihri nga njerëzit konsiderohet si një dukuri mjaft e rrezikshme, e cila e tejkalon horizontin e dijenisë së njerëzve.

Lejthi, Allahu e mëshiroftë, ka thënë: _“Magjia është vepër që e afron njeriun te shejtani me ndihmën e këtij të fundit”._
El-Ez’heri, Allahu e mëshiroftë, thotë: _“Magjia është transformimi i diçkaje nga thelbi origjinal në diçka tjetër.”_
Shemri transmeton se arabët e quajnë sihrin sihër sepse transformon shëndetin në sëmundje.

Ndërsa Ibni Kudameja sihrin e përkufizon në këtë mënyrë: _“Sihër është lidhja e nyejve, talismanët, nuskat, hajmalitë; kjo është e folme me të cilën flitet ose e cila shkruhet ose me të përgatitet diçka që vepron, pa prekje fizike, në trupin e të magjepsurit, ndodh me të vërtetë, realisht, në zemrën dhe në mendjen e tij. Sihri mund të shkaktojë vdekjen ose sëmundjen, mund të shkaktojë impotencën, të ndajë gruan dhe burrin, të fusë urrejtjen e dashurinë ose neverinë e pakontrolluar në mes dy personave e të ngjashme.”_

Nuk diskutohet nga aspekti i sheriatit ekzistimi dhe veprimi (ndikimi) i sihrit. Këtë e vërtetojnë shumë ajete kuranore dhe hadithe të Pejgamberit alejhi selam. Buhariu dhe Muslimi shënojnë transmetimin e Aishes, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të, ku thuhet se Lebid bin El-E’asami, sihirbërësi më i njohur hebre, i kishte përgatitur sihër Pejgamberit tonë me qëllim që ta vriste. Sihrin e kishte përgatitur në krehër dhe kishte vënë qime në lëvoren e palmës, duke e vënë atë në gurin e pusit Zervan. Allahu i Madhërishëm, siç kuptohet nga komentimi i këtij hadithi, e shndërroi këtë magji të fortë të zezë, e cila mund të shkaktojë vdekjen, në llojin më të butë të sihrit (impotencë e përkohshme) dhe i dërgoi melekët të lajmërojnë se ku gjendet sihri. Kur u zhduk sihri, Pejgamberi alejhi selam u shërua.


>>>

----------


## fisniku-student

*Historiku i magjisë*

Historiku i magjisë është shumë i vjetër. Në shumicën e kulturave antike, besimet dhe praktikat magjike kane ekzistuar që në lindjen e qytetërimeve. Karakteristikat janë të ngjashme, ndërsa mënyra e zbatimit ndryshon. Magjia njihej në Babiloninë e lashtë, tek egjiptianët e vjetër, Indi, Persi, te grekët e vjetër, Tibet, Kinë, etj. Në Francë janë gjetur disa piktura të periudhës së paleolitit të cilat provojnë përdorimin e magjisë për ndihmë në aktivitete të ndryshme si gjuetia ose për mënjanimin e reshjeve. Në librin “Historia e civilizimeve” të Will Durantit thuhet: _“Në mendjet e njerëzve në kohët e hershme mbretëronte ideja se nëpër male dhe xhungla jetojnë xhinët, shejtanët, magjistarët, lugetërit, kukudhët, bëhen dasmat e xhinëve...” (1/101)._

Në shkrimet e muslimanëve vërtetohet se historia e magjisë kthehet në kohën para ardhjes së Nuhit alejhi selam. Kjo për faktin se ndodhia e Harutit dhe Marutit e përmendur në Kuran ka ngjarë para Nuhit alejhi selam. Këtë e përmendin historianët islamtë njohur si Ibën Ishaku dhe të tjerët. Tregohet se si populli i Nuhut e akuzoi Nuhun se ishte magjistar, nga kjo nënkuptohet se ata dinin për magjinë.

Gjithashtu në kohën e Ibrahimit alejhi selam ishte e njohur magjia. Babilonasit adhuronin yjet dhe feja e tyre ishte e përzier me idhujtari dhe magji. Ndërsa në kohën e faraonëve të Egjiptit magjia ishte shumë e përhapur dhe ata garonin në magji. Për këtë Allahu i Lartësuar e dërgoi Musain alejhi selam me nëntë mrekulli, me të cilat i sfidoi banorët e Egjiptit dhe magjistarët e kuptuan se këto nuk ishin magji sikurse të tyret, por ishin mrekulli (muxhize) nga Allahu i Plotfuqishëm.

Gjithashtu edhe në kohën e të Dërguarit Sulejman magjia ishte i përhapur, madje çifutët e akuzojnë atë se ishte magjistar. Për këtë kur në Kuran zbritën emrat e disa të Dërguarve, ndër ta edhe emri i Sulejmanit alejhi selam, çifutët refuzuan që Sulejmani të ketë qenë i Dërguar por thanë se ai ka qenë magjistar. Prandaj zbriti ajeti:

*“...E Sulejmani nuk ishte mohues, por djajtë ishin mohues, që u mësonin njerëzve magjinë” (ndoqën) Edhe çka u zbriti në Babil dy engjëjve, Harutit dhe Marutit. E ata të dy nuk i mësonin askujt (magjinë) para se t’i thoshin: “Ne jemi vetëm sprovë, pra mos u bën i pa fe!” E, mësonin (njerëzit) prej atyre dyve atë (magji) me çka ndanin burrin prej gruas së vet, por pa lejen e Allahut me atë askujt nuk mund t’i bënin dëm dhe ashtu mësonin çka u sillte dëm e nuk u sillte dobi atyre. E ata (jehuditë) e kanë ditur se ai që (hodhi librin) e zgjodhi atë (magjinë), ai në botën tjetër nuk ka ndonjë të drejtë (në mëshirën e Zotit). Po ta dinin, ata se për ç’ka e shitën vetveten, ajo është shumë e keqe.” (Bekare, 102)*

Në lidhje me komentimin e këtij ajeti, Es-Sedijj ka thënë:_ “Shejtanët janë ngjitur në qiej duke zënë pritat për të përgjuar. Kanë dëgjuar bisedat e melekëve për atë që do të ndodhë në tokë në mesin e të vdekurve ose për disa fshehtësi që do të ndodhin në të ardhmen. Këto lajme pastaj ua përcillnin falltarëve e magjistarëve. E ata lajmet e tilla ua përcillnin njerëzve, të cilët i përjetonin si të vërteta._

Kur e panë se falltarët magjistarë u besojnë xhinëve, ata filluan t’i gënjejnë ata dhe të vërtetave u shtojnë edhe të pavërteta. Çdo fjale të vërtetë i kanë shtuar shtatëdhjetë fjalë të rrejshme. Njerëzit këto i kanë shkruar nëpër libra dhe janë bindur se xhinët i dinë fshehtësitë e gjësendeve. Në atë periudhë, Allahu i Madhërishëm e dërgoi Sulejmanin alejhi selam dhe i mblodhi të gjitha ato shkrime që kanë shkruar njerëzit në lidhje me sihrin. I Dërguari Sulejman i ka vënë në një kuti këto shkrime dhe i ka groposur nën fronin e tij. Shejtanët nuk kanë mundur t’i afrohen fronit, se përndryshe do të digjeshin. Ai ka thënë: *“Nuk dua të dëgjoj askënd të thotë se shejtanët i dinë fshehtësitë, se përndryshe do t’ia këpus kokën.”*
Pas vdekjes së Sulejmanit alejhi selam dhe të dijetarëve që i kanë ditur fshehtësitë e Sulejmanit dhe pas gjeneratës pas tyre, u paraqit shejtani në pamje njeriut, erdhi te disa izraelitë e u tha atyre:

-A dëshironi t’ju udhëzoj në thesarin të cilin kurrë nuk do të mund ta harxhoni?
-Po, dëshirojmë!
-Gërmoni nën fron.

Ai shkoi me ta dhe ua tregoi vendin, e pastaj qëndroi me një anë. Ata i thanë: -Afrohu!
-Jo! Unë do të pres këtu afër jush dhe nëse nuk e gjeni, vritmëni mua.
Duke gërmuar gjetën libra. Kur i nxorën, shejtani iu drejtua atyre me këto fjalë:
“Sulejmani me këtë magji (sihër) i ka sunduar njerëzit, shejtanët dhe shpezët”. Pas kësaj fluturoi e u zhduk.

Në këtë mënyrë, në mesin e njerëzve u përhap mendimi se Sulejmani alejhi selam ka qenë falltar, magjistar. Izraelitët i morën librat e gjetur dhe me ta iu kundërvunë Muhamedit salallahu alejhi ue selem kur ai erdhi si pejgamber. Ky ajet iu përgjigjet duke sjellë të vërtetën mbi Sulejmanin alejhi selam, i cili “nuk ishte i pafe, por djajtë ishin të pafe, sepse u mësonin njerëzve magjinë”.

Ndërsa Ibën Kethiri shkruan:_ “Jehuditë kanë konsideruar se melekët, Xhibrili dhe Mikaili ia kanë sjellë sihrin Sulejmanit alejhi selam, andaj Allahu i Madhërishëm ua zbuloi rrenën atyre duke e lajmëruar Pejgamberin e Vet, Muhamedin, lavdërimi dhe paqja qofshin mbi të, se ajo s’është e vërtetë dhe se Sulejmani alejhi selam është i pafajshëm sa u përket akuzave të tyre, pastaj konstaton se sihri është punë e shejtanëve, të cilën e ushtronin në Babilon duke ua mësuar njerëzve. Mësues kanë qenë dy njerëz që quheshin Harut e Marut.”_

----------


## fisniku-student

*Trajtimi i magjisë (sihrit) te njerëzit
*
Në të gjitha kohërat dhe në të gjitha vendet, si në perëndim ashtu edhe në lindje, magjia është trajtuar si e keqe dhe jo e mirë. Shumë shoqëri dhe shtete në të kaluarën kanë paraparë dënime nga më të rëndat për ata që merren me magji. Dënimi më i lehtë për magjistarët ishte varja, ndërsa ata që akuzoheshin se merren me magji i kaplonte tortura, poshtërimi, nënçmimi, mallkimi, konfiskimi i pasurisë, internimi i familjes dhe shumë dënime të tjera. Franca, Gjermania dhe Italia i gjykonte magjistarët me ekzekutim duke i djegur për së gjalli. Kurse në Skoci i ekzekutonin duke i hedhur në enë të madhe të mbushur me ujë të vluar. Në Angli i ekzekutonin me varje nëpër vende publike. Më të ashprit në dënimin dhe gjykimin e magjistarëve ishin inkuizitorët e krishterë në Spanjë. Kjo ishte për shkak se magjia ishte shumë e përhapur në atë kohë dhe shkaktonte probleme dhe rreziqe për njerëzit, prandaj ata përdornin forma nga më të rëndat që të parandalojnë përhapjen e këtyre punëve të këqija. Në anën tjetër, në kohërat e lashta kishte edhe perandorë që i mbanin afër magjistarët për të realizuar qëllimet e tyre të ulëta nëpërmjet tyre gjatë sundimit.

Nga fundi i shek. 18 u hoq dënimi i magjistarëve me ekzekutim dhe u zëvendësua me burgosje. Pas kësaj kohe prapë u ngjall interesimi i njerëzve për magjinë. Kështu u hapën disa vende, klube, që mblidhnin njerëzit e taborëve të ndryshme te cilët mësonin dhe praktikonin magjinë (sihrin). Karakteristika e kësaj kohe ishte se te njerëzit u fillua të shikohet magjia me një sy pak më të mirë dhe jo me rrezikshmërinë që ishte e njohur në kohërat e mëhershme. Nëse dikush akuzohej për magji, atëherë ai e mbulonte veten me pretendimin se është njohës i shkencës së kimisë dhe veprimet që bënte kishin të bënin me eksperimente kimike. Kështu filloi të përhapet sihri te njerëzit në një formë tjetër dhe pranimi i njerëzve ishte më i lehtë.

Në kohën tonë sihri është gjithashtu i përhapur në forma të ndryshme dhe perceptimet e njerëzve ndaj tij janë të ndryshme. Disa e mohojnë tërësisht, disa ndiejnë frikë dhe nga dobësia e besimit që kanë pothuajse plotësisht i janë nënshtruar asaj, nuk bëjnë asnjë lëvizje në jetë dhe për çdo vështirësi e problem shkojnë te magjistarët dhe kërkojnë nga ata që t`i ndihmojnë me magji që të realizojnë apo tejkalojnë problemet me të cilat ballafaqohen. Ndërsa kemi edhe disa të tjerë që sihrin e gjykojnë si formë e marifeteve që përdorin disa të ashtuquajtur “iluzionistë”, të cilët me anë të performancave nëpër shfaqje dhe cirqe i joshin dhe i mashtrojnë njerëzit.

Sido që të jetë, bota e sihrit është botë e çudirave ku gërshetohen të vërtetat e fesë dhe besëtytnitë, dituria dhe shkathtësia me iluzionin, kurse shtytjet dhe stimulimet harmonizohen me qëllimet dhe tendencat. Prandaj në të nuk ka asnjë element të pozitivitetit dhe të mirësisë, pasi forma e arritjes te magjia është kryerja e shërbimeve ndaj shejtanëve dhe xhinëve. Me fjalë të tjera, magjia është forma më e zezë e më e ndyrë e shërbimit fizik e shpirtëror ndaj shejtanit të pandershëm, gjë që e urren çdo natyrë e shëndoshë njerëzore.

----------


## SKIFTERI&12.05

fisnik ikam percjell po thuaje te gjitha shkrimet tua dhe ato ike argumentuar ne menyr shum profesionale je duke bere nje pune te shkelqyshme allahu te shperblefte.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Realiteti i magjisë dhe i magjistarëve*

Sihri është një lloj shkathtësie dhe njohurie që fitohet me mësime e ushtrime, pas bërjes së punëve të ndaluara të cilat arrijnë shkallën e kufrit dhe shirkut, krejt kjo si kusht për të hyrë në fshehtësitë e magjisë, e cila ndalohet rreptësisht me sheriat. Kjo është një kontratë e magjistarit me xhinin (shejtanin), që në një mënyrë të caktuar t`i bëjë sihër ndonjë personi. Me sihër shkaktohen shumë gjëra; impotenca, ndarja mes burrit dhe gruas, probleme të natyrave të ndryshme, futje e frikës në njerëz, dhembja e kokës, migrena, marrja e të folurit, paralizimi i pjesshëm apo total etj. Krejt kjo bën pjesë në sihër, gjatë së cilës magjistari e përdor xhinin ose shejtanin si shërbëtor për realizimin e këtyre të këqijave dhe e drejton atë me sihër te personi i caktuar me të cilin ai lidhet, hyn në trupin e tij dhe shkakton simptomat e sëmundjeve të përmendura. Magjistari në këtë rast është projektues i gjendjes së sëmundjes, kurse xhini realizues praktik i projektit të tij. Në përgatitjen e sihrit shfrytëzohen gjëra të ndryshme që i përkasin të sëmurit (sulmuarit), siç janë: rrobat, flokët, thonjtë e të ngjashme. Pastaj, sihri i përgatitur futet në gropë apo fshihet, pasi këndohen apo bëhen ritualet e caktuara magjike që përmbajnë elemente të kufrit. Pas kësaj xhini zbaton pjesën e vet të punës, që e ka pranuar ta bëjë me kryerjen e ritualit të caktuar dhe këndimit të magjistarit.

Thirrja e xhinit dhe kontrata në mes magjistarit dhe xhinit bazohet pikërisht në fjalë e vepra kufri dhe shirku. Me fjalë të tjera, sihri përgatitet në bazë të dëgjueshmërisë dhe adhurimit të shejtanit. Dëshira më e madhe e shejtanit është që t’i kthejë njerëzit nga adhurimi i drejtë i Allahut të Madhërishëm dhe t’i shtijë në ujërat e mosbesimit. Në këtë drejtim ai ka paramenduar forma, rrugë e programe të mrekullueshme veprimi që shpijnë në konsekuencën e fundit, në kufër.

>>

----------


## fisniku-student

*Magjia e bardhë dhe e zezë*

Dy termat e lartpërmendur rreth magjive janë të njohur nga kohërat e hershme dhe janë mjaft të përhapura, posaçërisht në kohën bashkëkohore. Nocionet magji e bardhë dhe magji e zezë interpretohen në mënyra nga më të ndryshmet, por esenca e tyre mund të përmblidhet në atë se magjia e zezë merret si sinonim i së keqes (magjisë së rrezikshme dhe të dëmshme), ndërsa magjia e bardhë është sinonim i së mirës (magjisë së dobishme dhe të mirë).


Në shekullin e 18-të, pas lehtësimit të dënimit të magjistarëve, u shfaqën disa magjistarë që ia mbanin vetes se janë të dijshëm dhe merren me shkencë, të cilët filluan të pretendojnë se jo të gjitha veprimet e sihrit janë të dëmshme. Këta argumentonin me disa veprime sihri të cilat i kryenin në disa punë të nevojshme për njerëzit, si shërimi nga sëmundjet, rregullimi i raporteve familjare (mes burrit dhe gruas), ndihmesa në tejkalimin e problemeve, etj. Kështu ata filluan t`i arsyetojnë magjitë e tyre dhe t’i konsiderojnë si të dobishme dhe të nevojshme këto veprime të tyre dhe i quajtën magji e bardhë. Mirëpo fakti që duhet ta kuptojë secili në lidhje me sihrin është se për t`u realizuar magjia, pa marrë parasysh për çfarë qëllimi, nevojitet bashkëpunimi me shejtanët dhe xhinët. Ne duhet ta dimë se Islami ka zbritur që t`i mbrojë njerëzit nga të gjitha rreziqet dhe dëmet, kështu shohim se çdo dispozitë, ndalesë qoftë apo urdhëresë synon ruajtjen e interesit të njeriut e cila përmblidhet në pesë gjëra: feja, jeta, mendja, pasuria dhe nderi i njeriut. Këto pesë domosdoshmëri i bëri baza në përligjjen e dispozitave, prandaj ndalohet vrasja pa të drejtë, ndalohet zinaja, ndalohet alkooli, urdhërohemi për xhihad, etj.


Në Islam sihri nuk është përligjur të jetë njëri nga mekanizmat me të cilat arrihet ruajtja e njërit nga këta pesë objektiva të përmendur më lart. Sihri dhe kufri shumë pak kanë dallim në mes vete; magjia është formë me të cilën njerëzit humbin pasuri, magjia është rrugë e përhapjes së amoralitetit, historia e sihrit është vetëm terr dhe errësirë. Ajo është ana e zezë e “përparimit” njerëzor nëpër historinë e intrigave, tradhtive e iluzioneve të shejtanit si mjete për mashtrimin e robërve të Allahut, që për pasojë të fundit të shkrihen në llojet më të rënda të gjynaheve të pafalshme të mosbesimit (kufrit, shirkut dhe devijimit), prej nga nuk ka më kthim në rrugët e shpëtimit.


Kur kemi folur për realitetin e sihrit kemi sqaruar se për të realizuar sihrin duhet të shkelen shumë ndalesa, pasi shërbimi të cilin ia kryejnë xhinët magjistarit bëhet duke e rikthyer magjistari këtë shërbim me ndonjë vepër tjetër që arrin shkallën e kufrit, sikurse therja kurban për xhinët, lutja e tyre, kryerja e disa veprimeve të këqija dhe të ulët. Prandaj pretendimi se ekziston magji e bardhë e cila është e dobishme dhe e lejuar është një mashtrim e magjistarëve për të legalizuar veprimet e tyre dhe për të përfituar nga njerëzit të cilët u besojnë atyre.

>>

----------


## fisniku-student

*Dispozita sheriatike rreth magjisë dhe fallit*

Magjia dhe falli janë vepra të ndaluara dhe të rrezikshme në Islam, në këtë ka unanimitet mes ulemave në përgjithësi. Ibën Kudame thotë: _“Mësimi i magjisë dhe mësimi i të tjerëve është haram dhe nuk dimë se dikush nga ulematë e ka kundërshtuar këtë dispozitë.”_ Njëjtë shprehet edhe Neveviu në komentimin e sahihut të Muslimit dhe shumë dijetarë të tjerë në libra të ndryshëm theksojnë dhe tërheqin vërejtjen për këtë vepër të rrezikshme. Madje shumica e dijetarëve, si Ebu Hanifja, Maliku, Ahmedi dhe të tjerë janë të mendimit se marrja me magji është kufër (mosbesim).

Allahu i Lartësuar thotë: *“E Sulejmani nuk ishte mohues, por djajtë ishin mohues, që u mësonin njerëzve magjinë”* (Bekare, 102), gjithashtu thotë:* "…e magjistari nuk do të ketë sukses kudo qoftë." (Ta Ha, 69)*

Muhamedi salallahu alejhi ue selem thotë: *"Largohuni prej shtatë (mëkateve) shkatërruese!”* Thanë: *“Cilat janë ato, o i Dërguari i Allahut?”*

Ai salallahu alejhi ue selem menjëherë pas shirkut përmendi magjinë” Buhariu dhe Muslimi.
Gjithashtu edhe parashikimi dhe falli është i ndaluar me Islam. Allahu i Lartësuar thotë:* “O ju që besuat, s’ka dyshim se vera, bixhozi, idhujt dhe hedhja e shigjetës (për fall) janë vepra të ndyta nga shejtani. Pra, largohuni prej tyre që të jeni të shpëtuar.” (Maide, 90)*

Ebu Hurejra, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të, se Pejgamberi salallahu alejhi ue selem ka thënë: "Ai i cili shkon te një falltar dhe i beson atij, ai vetëm se ka mohuar atë që i ka zbritur Muhamedit (salallahu alejhi ue selem)." Shënon Ahmedi, hadithi është sahih.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Shërimi i magjisë*

Ndër specifikat me të cilat karakterizohet Kurani është edhe ajo se është shërues për njerëzit, gjegjësisht për besimtarët. Allahu i Lartësuar thotë: “Ne të shpallim Kuranin që është shërim dhe mëshirë për besimtarët.” (Isra, 72)
Prandaj leximi i Kuranit me qëllim të mbrojtjes nga magjia, mësyshi, cytjet e shejtanit dhe të xhinëve është forma më e mirë për besimtarin. Nuk do të zgjerohem shumë në çështjen e shërimit nga sihri, pasi në disa raste të tjera kemi folur për këtë, por dëshiroj t`i bëj me dije lexuesit se kur Muhamedit salallahu alejhi ue selem i kishin bërë magji, ai është shëruar me Kuran. Tregohet se ky ishte edhe shkaku i zbritjes së dy sureve të fundit të Kuranit, kapitujt *“Felek” dhe “Nas”.*

Udhëzimi të cilin duhet ta pasojë muslimani në të gjitha gjërat duhet të jetë ai i Muhamedit salallahu alejhi ue selem. Sot ekzistojnë njerëz të dijshëm të cilët bëjnë shërimin e sihrit me anë të “rukjes” , prandaj nga ne kërkohet të shkojmë tek ata, nëse ndiejmë nevojë. Këta njerëz më së pari janë hoxhallarë të vërtetë, pastaj njihen te njerëzit për mirësi dhe praktikim të denjë të Islamit. Gjithashtu këta njerëz nuk përdorin metoda të ndaluara për shërim, por bëjnë shërimin duke lexuar Kuran dhe duke i lexuar lutjet e Muhamedit salallahu alejhi ue selem.

Në anën tjetër, duhet të kemi kujdes nga shkuarja te njerëzit të cilët pretendojnë se shërojnë nga magjia. Fatkeqësisht shumë nga ata që pretendojnë se shërojnë njerëzit nga magjia janë njerëz mashtrues që punojnë me xhinë. Ata vetëquhen *“hoxhallarë”* dhe muslimanë, por me praktikat të cilat i përdorin dhe me realitetin e tyre në raport me praktikën islame shohim se janë njerëz mashtrues. Qëllimi i tyre është përfitimi material dhe më së lehti arrihet kjo nga njerëzit që kanë nevojë, janë në vështirësi dhe janë të sëmurë.

----------


## fisniku-student

*19 dallime ndërmjet engjëjve dhe xhinëve*


Ka ca muslimanë që s’kanë njohuri të mjaftueshme mbi dallimin ndërmjet engjëjve fisnikë dhe xhinëve e shejtanëve.

Disa nga popujt e mëhershëm devijuan duke i krahasuar xhinët me engjëjt. Shejhul Islam ibën Tejmije thoshte: “Arabët paganë dhe ithtarët e Librit pranonin ekzistimin e engjëjve, ndonëse shumë prej tyre konsiderojnë se engjëjt dhe xhinët janë një. Ata besojnë se engjëjt që nuk i binden Allahut bëhen shejtanë. Paganët, çifutët dhe të krishterët mohojnë se Iblisi ka qenë baba i xhinëve; ata mohojnë edhe mundësinë e xhinëve për t’u martuar, për të pasur fëmijë, për të ngrënë e për të pirë. Disa nga arabët paganë pohojnë se engjëjt janë pasardhësit e xhinëve [Tefsir el-Kebir, 7/381].

Në vijim keni disa dallime ndërmjet engjëjve dhe xhinëve:

*1.* Engjëjt qenë krijuar prej dritës, ndërsa xhinët qenë krijuar prej zjarrit të pa tym. Ky është dallim unik në krijim, prandaj edhe me logjikë mund të përfundojmë se ata dallojnë edhe në veprime.

*2.* Emrat e engjëjve dallojnë nga emrat e xhinëve në përgjithësi, po edhe shikuar hollësisht. Emrat e engjëjve kanë për qëllim Pejgamberët. Ata janë të dërguarit e Allahut të Lartësuar.

*3*. Engjëjt qenë krijuar për t’iu bindur Allahut të Madhëruar. Ata, kundrejt xhinëve, nuk kanë vullnetin e lirë për të mos iu nënshtruar Atij. Allahu i Lartësuar u dha atyre vullnetin e lirë për nënshtrim ose mosnënshtrim, sikurse ua dha edhe njerëzve. Së këndejmi, gjithsekush që dëshiron të besojë Allahun, do ta besojë; dhe gjithsekush që dëshiron të mos e besojë, nuk do ta besojë.

*4.* Engjëjt nuk kanë epshe. Ndaj, ata nuk hanë, nuk pinë e as nuk martohen. Xhinët hanë, pinë dhe martohen.

*5.* Engjëjt i nënshtrohen Allahut në çdo moment. Ndërkaq, shumica e xhinëve janë jobesimtarë. Në fakt, numri i jobesimtarëve në mesin e xhinëve tejkalon numrin e jobesimtarëve në mesin e njerëzve.

*6.* Engjëjt janë shumë të fortë se xhinët. Fare nuk ka mundësi të imagjinohet forca e një engjëlli krahasuar me tërë xhinët. Merreni sa për ilustrim Engjëllin e vdekjes. Ai ka mundësi të marrë çdo shpirt për një moment kudoqoftë që është ai në botë.

*7.* Engjëjt janë më superiorë ndaj xhinëve në formë, veprime dhe gjendje.

*8.* Numri i engjëjve është vigan. Ai tejkalon numrin e xhinëve, njerëzve dhe kafshëve bashkërisht.

*9.* Allahu i Lartësuar krijoi engjëjt në shërbim të bijve të Ademit. Ndërkaq, shumica e xhinëve devijojnë njerëz nga rruga e vërtetë. E në ballë të asaj qëndron babai i tyre – Iblisi.

*10.* Engjëjt u shërbejnë xhinëve dhe koordinojnë çështjet e tyre.

*11.* Engjëjt i shohin xhinët tërë kohën. Përndryshe, xhinët nuk kanë aftësi t’i shohin engjëjt, vetëm nëse këta formësohen në atë trajtë që lejojnë dukjen e tyre.

*12.* Allahu i Madhëruar krijoi engjëjt më parë nga xhinët. Dëshmia për këtë është se engjëjt mbajnë Fronin (Arshin). E Froni qe krijuar para se të krijoheshin qiejt e toka dhe gjithçka që gjendet ndërmjet tyre.

*13*. Engjëjt kategorizohen në gjërat e padukshme që xhinët duhet t’u besojnë. Allahu i Lartësuar i obligoi xhinët të besojnë në engjëj.

*14*. Engjëjt kanë autoritet dhe fuqi mbi xhinët, me lejen e Allahut. Së këndejmi, engjëjt munden t’i shohin xhinët, t’i mposhtin dhe t’u marrin shpirt.

15. Engjëjt përgjithësisht përshkruhen me tipare të lavdërueshme, ndërsa shumica e xhinëve përshkruhen si pëshpëritës të së keqes, komplotues, mashtrues dhe shtypës.

*16.* Engjëjt nuk përshkruhen as si të gjinisë mashkullore, as të gjinisë femërore. Arabët paganë i përshkruanin engjëjt si të ishin femra. Ndërkaq, nga xhinët ka edhe meshkuj, edhe femra.

*17.* Engjëjt u ndihmojnë të Dërguarve dhe pasuesve të tyre për punë të mira. Ky, pra, është burimi prej ku vjen frymëzimi i parë për të bërë punë të mira. Ibën Tejmije thoshte: “Frymëzimi për ta kërkuar të vërtetën dhe për të bërë mirë vjen nga engjëjt, ndërsa ideja për të ndjekur besimin e pavërtetë vjen nga shejtanët [Mexhmu, 4/34].

*18*. Engjëjt jetojnë në qiej, ndërsa xhinët jetojnë në vende të pista.

*19.* Engjëjt fluturojnë në atë formë që janë të krijuar. Xhinët munden të fluturojnë vetëm nëse marrin ndonjë formë tjetër nga ajo që janë të krijuar.



Përktheu nga anglishtja:
Arsim JONUZI

----------

